# Mk3 Radiator in Mk2? Will it work? Need your advice...



## joshw1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought a project car (1991 VW Jetta 1.8l, 8V, Digi2). Anyway, the radiator plastic is broken and leaking like crazy. I have a MK3 parts car with a good radiator and I was wondering if it would bolt up...Anyone done this before? If so, any pointers?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

No. Not even a little bit.

The mk3 rad is about 3" taller than the mk2 and uses completely different mounts.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

It won't just bolt in, like in a mk3, but if you make to drop brackets, that bolt into the stock mk2 location, then hang down below the rad support, you can support the rad from the ends just like in a mk3 and it will work. My wifes mk2 2L ABA swap was driven like that over a year (30K km) with ZERO problems. Allowed the use of the mk3 dual fans as well (bigger rad larger fan shroud, with dual rad fans). So it isn't a stock bolt in replacement, but if you take out the mk2 rad drop the mk3 rad in place, measure how much the mk3 rad is taller and that is how much the rad has to be "lowered". Shouldn't take more than 15-30mins to figure out and sort out, if tou have a bench vice and a drill press. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

welding a mk3 lower rad support to the bottom of a mk2 front crossmember works perfectly. I did it this way in a mk2 TDI swap for almost 5 yrs now


----------

